# Completely new type of Daytime running lights



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome I like it!!!!!


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

yup, i like it too,....but i cant find that led lights in their site
can anyone find it?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool but very illegal in USA and Canada. You'd be "impersonating a police officer"


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

but i thought its legal coz it is white in color.
any red or blue color will be illegal


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

siskue2005 said:


> but i thought its legal coz it is white in color.
> any red or blue color will be illegal


You can't have any type of flashing lights on your car while moving. if your chilling in a parking lot showing off, it's fine, but not while youre moving. biiiggg no no lol. i dont like it personally. a little too show-offy for my taste. but hey. your style is your style for a reason lol


----------



## siskue2005 (Feb 24, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> You can't have any type of flashing lights on your car while moving. if your chilling in a parking lot showing off, it's fine, but not while youre moving. biiiggg no no lol. i dont like it personally. a little too show-offy for my taste. but hey. your style is your style for a reason lol


thats just unfortunate for you guys
here in india there is no such rules!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Pntballer is right. If anything is flashing on your car you could get in quite a bit of trouble if you're driving. Here in Canada you're technically not even supposed to have the underbody neon glow (which is stupid anyway in my opinion) but police don't ticket you for it unless you've been pulled over for something else and you're being a dick. Same with tints if they're too dark.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Pntballer is right. If anything is flashing on your car you could get in quite a bit of trouble if you're driving. Here in Canada you're technically not even supposed to have the underbody neon glow (which is stupid anyway in my opinion) but police don't ticket you for it unless you've been pulled over for something else and you're being a dick. Same with tints if they're too dark.


cant have underglow here either. which i can understand. it could be distracting to other drivers i would imagine


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Not my taste!


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Im more interested in the body kit that is on that car. The front lip looks nice.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

hey im assuming you live in europe right? if so i gotta pm you.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------

